# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Big hit 3??

## Villeee

Elikkä olisko kannattava ostos kun olis mahdollisuus saada 700 eurolla hyvä kuntoinen big hitti?
Keulana ilma boxxer yms..

----------

